# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Se recomienda control etológico para la mosca de la fruta

## Bruno Cillóniz

Para una mayor productividad de uva,  _Reconocido entomólogo nacional, Ing. Guillermo Sánchez (UNALM) recomendó utilizar trampas pegantes o luminosas contra esta terrible plaga._   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 25 Agosto (Agraria.pe)* Basta una cierta cantidad de levadura de cerveza o una dosis de néctar de fruta, feromonas sexuales (Hercon Luretape) o encender una lámpara de luz para detectar la presencia de la temible mosca de la fruta en los cultivos frutícolas (como la uva de mesa de la costa) según explicó el Ing. Guillermo Sánchez, Entomólogo de la Universidad Agraria de la Molina (UNALM). 
Y es que el Ing. Sánchez informó que el control etológico tiene la ventaja de no dejar residuos tóxicos, de operar continuamente, y de no ser afectadas por las condiciones agronómicas del cultivo y, en muchos casos, de tener un bajo costo de operación. 
“Cada mosca de la fruta deposita un paquete de 10 huevecillos en cada fruta que termina por afectar la superficie, para luego descomponer la fruta; por eso muchos usan (como control) 40 gramos de fosfato diamónico molido (cuatro cucharadas) y 1 litro de agua para atraer y capturar a la plaga”, explicó el entomólogo. 
Asimismo, señaló que las trampas pegantes (como Trimedlure) son muy eficientes para controlar a la mosca de la fruta, por lo que le recomendó su utilización para la detección de poblaciones bajas. La superficie de la trampa se cubre con una sustancia pegante que perdura por un tiempo prolongado. Existen diversos modelos, siendo el tipo tablero el más común. “La ubicación de la trampa y la altura son factores importantes para su eficiencia”, destacó. 
Finalmente, estimó un doble efecto en estas trampas; un efecto directo al reducir la población de moscas adultas y, un efecto indirecto al contribuir a preservar los enemigos naturales. En efecto, el agricultor al ver las moscas atrapadas usualmente no se apresura a hacer las aplicaciones tempranas que acostumbra y que tanto daño hacen a los insectos benéficos.  *Datos importantes*  
El Ing. Guillermo Sánchez recomendó lineamientos generales para el manejo de plagas de vid: Evaluación de Plagas, Categorización de Plagas y Control Etológico.  
Según el entomólogo, los principales controles etológicos son: Trampas de Luz, Trampas con Sustancias Pegantes y Trampas Químicas.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú liderará proyecto para control de la mosca de la fruta en la CAN Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Hoy en dia para el control de moscas de la fruta en Uva de exportación un nuevo producto mucho mas eficaz que todo lo mencionado por el Ing, G. Sanchez y el el BIOLURE, cualquier consulta a  ryonsond@hotmail.com

----------


## benjamin jara

Ing. Sanchez..se ve la que falta de conocimiento de campo le hace mucha falta.
La utilizacion de trampas con cualquier medio atractivo, es solo un medio para monitorear la presencia de la mosca de la fruta y no como medio de control.
Ing. Sanchez cuantas trampas por Ha recomienda colocar en un cultivo por ejemplo de mango o guayaba o chirimoya???? y digame cual es el pegante que ultilizaria..porque los hay caros y si usa por ejemplo grasa de carro  otro similar para abaratar los costos, resulta que se llenan muy rapido de polvo y otros elementos del campo. Por otra parte el Trimedllure tambien  resulta siendo costoso. el BIOLURE se esta utilizando y parece ser mas eficaz y mas economico.
Cuando uno maneja campos de frutales a gran escala, recien se pone la camiseta del agricultor y uno se da cuenta que las teorias que se manejan en los laboratorios y en campos tamano jardin muchas veces no son aplicables, es por ello que muchas veces la investigacion que se realiza en las universidades y las instituciones del Estado son asimetricas.
Una manera mas economica de controlar las moscas de la fruta es, estableciendo pequenas areas de cultivos trampa para la mosca de la fruta, es decir tener areas pequenas de frutales que son muy pero muy atractivos para la mosca de la fruta, como son los duraznos, las chirimoyas, las guayabas,etc. en estos pequenos campos se monitorea permanentemente la mosca de la fruta y cuando se detecta 2 moscas por trampa en promedio..se procede a hacer una aplicacion total del area con el insecticida mas eficaz. Benjamin Jara.

----------


## jars

estoy tan asombrado con el positivo impacto que esta enfocando la crianza de la mosca de fruta, espero que en el otro año, sea mas preponderante en muchos cultivos...ademas es tan interesante esta crianza que me gustaria pertenecer a esta organizacion...ruego haiga una convocatoria para trabajar en esta area, sila hay no olviden de avisarme al correo juars-18@hotmail.com o a mi numero 976272650..hasta luego a una de las organizaciones mas prestigiosas del estado peruano

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

jars.. estas asombrado??? no te asombres tanto..porque la crianza de muchos insectos es lo mas facil de la Entomologia..lo importante es estimar costos y eficiencia del sistema que se llama AUTOCIDA.. porque las moscas esterilizadas y liberadas ( los machos) trasmitiran o mejor dicho induciran la esterilidad de las hembras que estan en el campo y de ese modo la poblacion de moscas ira disminuyendo paulatinamente porque de los huevos que deposita la hembra en el fruto ya no naceran mas larvas y por consiguiente menos adultos.
El sistema este se ha investigado en el Peru desde al ano 1962, cuando en la Estacion Experimental de La Molina comenzados la crianza de Ceratitis y Anastrepha, dos de las especies mas daninas a la fruticultura mundial... 
Bueno hay mucho que comentar.. porque ahora finalmente se esta aplicando el sistema, despues de anos de investigacion... Ojala los costos sean mostrados..porque en los anos que estube trabajando en esto..el costo era excesivo.. Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, les recomiendo este articulo :  http://www.emhawaii.com/index.php/in...oorganism.html

----------

